# rohlík vs. houska



## djwebb1969

Hi, are these words differentiated in meaning? They both mean "roll" in English.


----------



## hypoch

It may be regional (I'm from Brno) and a matter of taste (figuratively speaking . I always say *rohlík*, which I understand to be the thick long "stick". *Houska*, to me, is something round, bun-like. However, I would often generalize and call these *rohlík *as well. There is also the word *žemle *(or *žemla*), which I think is a synonym of *houska *and is maybe regional.


----------



## bibax

The difference according to original technology:

*houska* (< *húska, dim. of husa = goose) is always knitted/woven from at least three long sticks of dough; also *pletýnka* < plésti = to weave/to knit;
*-- vánočka* (húska in Old Czech and regionally) is a big sweet houska;

*rohlík* is a rolled up plate of dough;
*-- dalamánek* is a bigger rohlík made from bread dough;

However the todays houskas and rohlíks are mostly pressed in a machine.

žemle < German die Semmel;


----------



## Spikaly

--------------------------------

If you type in Google rohlík and houska, from images you will understand what is the difference between them. I live in Northern Bohemia and rohlík and houska are absolutely uninterchangeable here, they are understood as two distinctive products.


----------



## djwebb1969

Those images show the difference is only in the shape.


----------



## Spikaly

Yes, this is the key difference between them.


----------



## musicalchef

As an American living in Czech Republic, a rohlik looks more like what I would call a "breadstick." But a bit tougher in texture, I think. It's been awhile since I've eaten one.


----------



## bibax

Simply:

Rohlík is rolled, it is a roll.

Houska is plaited like a plait (braid).


----------



## Hrdlodus

See in Gogle Images differences: houska, kaiserka, pletenka/pletýnka, rohlík. (Differences in shapes.)


----------

